# Black Lake, NY: June 2016



## MrSimon (Jun 28, 2016)

I spent the week at Black Lake, NY with my family and had a fantastic time!

The first few days of the week were cloudy and a bit cool, but after that it was all sunshine, white clouds, and low wind. Absolutely perfect.

As for fishing, you have to remember I had three kids in the boat, including a 2 year old. So the majority of the week was spent cutting up worms, un-twisting fishing line, tying on jigs, and getting poked in the fingers by the spines of a million panfish.

By the end of the week my older two were almost completely self sufficient, and even helping the little one. It takes time, patience, and understanding to fish with kids, but I'm hoping it pays off and I'll have built in fishing buddies for the rest of my life.

Anyway, we caught boat loads of crappie, perch, sunnies, and bluegill. And I mean BOAT LOADS. All we did was sit in 6' of water at the edge of a weedline and drop down tiny jigs. Most times it was a fish every cast for hours on hours. We caught a good number of bigger fish too .... a number of perch over 12", plenty of keeper size crappie, and some really nice healthy bass (sorry, no pics). The crappie wouldn't bite until the sun went behind the trees in the evening, then it was game on. Everything was released.

We also spent an afternoon canoeing on the Grasse River. That was an awesome experience! I put a little 2.3HP Honda four stroke on the back of our Coleman Scanoe and launched at a little public area along the river. We cruised upriver for a while just enjoying the weather, solitude, and beautiful scenery. We stopped a few neat areas along the way so the kids could swim. I fished a little and caught a really nice smallie. We'll definitely go back there, as well as explore other areas of that river.

We pulled the pontoon boat one day and launched it on the St. Lawrence to go visit Singer Castle. Unfortunately the castle was closed that day, so we took a nice laid back ride around the river checking out all the neat houses built on the islands. The kids were blown away with the clear water. They kept thinking we were going to hit bottom, even though it was 12' deep.


----------



## archery68 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Nice trip for you and your family!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Jul 1, 2016)

Sounds like an enjoyable trip, that's a nice area to go to, it's been a long time since I was at the St. Lawrence and it's good to hear the water is still as clear as it was years ago. 
As for the panfish, ice fishermen would kill for days like that, those bluegills, perch, and crappies make for some fine eating.


----------



## starrider (Jul 9, 2016)

Maybe not all of your children will grow up to be fishermen and women, but they will remember and cherish the time you spent with them. Thank you for sharing it sounds like it was a perfect time with your family.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 9, 2016)

They are all smiling. It must have been an enjoyable trip.


----------

